# Broiler or Salamander



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Did I spell salamander correctly? What's the difference between a broiler and a salamander?

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

A salamander is a small lizard-like creature.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've always thought of it in terms of raw power.

Broilers are the high power big floor to ceiling models designed to cook a lot of protien at high temp.

Salamanders, not the amphibians, are mid range units mounted above the stove. I usually use it for gratining(How the heck do spell you spell that?) stuff and sometimes to cook fish.

On the low end you have cheese melters, which do exactly that.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

You could have, but you chose not to <LOL>

Shel


----------

